

Pioneering gay dating startup seeks replacement founder - altano
http://norbauer.typepad.com/blog/2010/04/lovetastic-looking-for-a-new-adoptive-home.html

======
jorgeortiz85
OkCupid would be a perfect fit.

~~~
altano
I agree! Know anyone there?

~~~
jorgeortiz85
No, but you can always try <http://www.okcupid.com/contact-us>

------
frankus
fabulis seems like another good match.

